# Where can I find quality screws?



## angboy (Jul 22, 2007)

Everyone around me offers very poor quality screws I've decided- yes after trying lots out!

Now back to the shop question- I really am trying to find some quality screws. I have a bowl blank made of purpleheart that seems to want to be as hard as cement. I've actually had the block for about two years and every few months I'll pick it up and start to work on it and something will go wrong, so I'll set it aside. But I am determined to conquer it! Problem I keep having is that everytime I've tried to screw it to a faceplate, I drill out holes for the screws, and sure enough, usually as I put in the third or final screw, it breaks! Yes, I was originally using screws from WallyWorld. So I upgraded to ACE, had the same thing happen, upgraded to HD, same thing again, got them from one more hardware store and AGAIN the same thing happened. This poor bowl blank is rather pathetic looking now- b/c it has so many gouged out places where I had to get those broken off screws out.

Anyway, a friend said that I need to find U.S. made screws with some sort of number, I think maybe 8. At this point, I'll pay whatever I need to get decent ones. I'd prefer to find somewhere online, just b/c it'd be the easiest way to place an order. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## redbulldog (Jul 22, 2007)

Angela: 
I have used these screws from Craft Supplies with not one failure.
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Adhesives___Fastening___Square_Drive_Screws___square_drive_screws?Args=


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 22, 2007)

HD carries them also if it would be faster. I would rather do business with CSUSA but if you are in a hurry??

Mike


----------



## loglugger (Jul 22, 2007)

You might try  www.mcfeelys.com
1-800-443-7937
and explain what you are doing to them. 
Bob


----------



## richstick1 (Jul 22, 2007)

Just curious - are you deadset on using a faceplate with screws?  Why not just put it between centers and turn a tenon on the tailstock side, form the outside shape of the bowl, then flip it around, mount it in your chuck w/the tenon and finish the inside?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 22, 2007)

Try putting some paraffin wax on the screws. They should go in a lot easier.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 22, 2007)

Stay away from sheetrock and deck screws. Not only will they break while screwing them into the stock, but they will break while turning if you get a catch that is really a good one. Maybe not everytime, but they will break and should not be trusted. I would buy the best and hardest screws I could find....try a real fastener store instead of the chain home centers. We have a store here called Fastenal, which is a national outlet for the industrial and construction industries and they carry the high quality hardened bolts, nuts and screws. Stainless steel wood screws are often available. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />Everyone around me offers very poor quality screws I've decided- yes after trying lots out!
> 
> Now back to the shop question- I really am trying to find some quality screws. I have a bowl blank made of purpleheart that seems to want to be as hard as cement. I've actually had the block for about two years and every few months I'll pick it up and start to work on it and something will go wrong, so I'll set it aside. But I am determined to conquer it! Problem I keep having is that everytime I've tried to screw it to a faceplate, I drill out holes for the screws, and sure enough, usually as I put in the third or final screw, it breaks! Yes, I was originally using screws from WallyWorld. So I upgraded to ACE, had the same thing happen, upgraded to HD, same thing again, got them from one more hardware store and AGAIN the same thing happened. This poor bowl blank is rather pathetic looking now- b/c it has so many gouged out places where I had to get those broken off screws out.
> ...


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jul 22, 2007)

You might try Particle Board screws. They are very tough, their threads are deeper so they hold better than deck or drywall screws and they are also square drive. There's a good reason for using drywall screws ONLY for drywall - they are brittle and the heads are prone to breaking off.


----------



## jacurl (Jul 22, 2007)

I agree with McFeely's.  If you call them they will help you find the best screw for what you are doing.  I love the square head ones.  Fixes a lot of drive problems.  It will take a few days for them to get to you.

Joe


----------



## Randy_ (Jul 22, 2007)

Angela:  What kind of screws are you using and what size are they?  Are you sure you are drilling the correct size pilot hole?  Are you using steel, brass or stainless steel?


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loglugger_
> <br />You might try  www.mcfeelys.com
> 1-800-443-7937
> and explain what you are doing to them.
> Bob



I bought one of their sample kits, and the screws are top notch. Used quite a few of them and haven't stripped out or broke any one of them.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 23, 2007)

In addition to what Dan Ward mentions, drilling the right size hole is also important. 
Too small a hole and the screw will snap or the wood will split. 
I bet you can guess what happens with too big a hole!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 23, 2007)

Use self-tapping hex head screws. Strong and will hold.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 23, 2007)

I can't believe the title of this post.[][}][:0]


----------



## leehljp (Jul 23, 2007)

After re-reading a little more carefully, I would say the first thing is to check the pilot hole size. On rock hard wood, 1/64 to 1/32 or 1/2point mm larger would be my first choice.


One another subject of driving screws:
Something that most people will NOT believe until they try one - get an IMPACT driver. An Impact driver will drive screws where the highest powered drill driver will not. Impact drivers don't make logical sense. IDs are smaller than most battery powered drill drivers but have two to three times the power. IDs do not strip the head of a standard phillips screw like a drill driver does in hard driving situations and the ID does not tork out like drill drivers either. IDs drive phillips screws better than drill drivers do for square head screws. 

Since I started using IDs, I have had less screw breakage than I ever did with drill drivers. 

I like McFeelys too but the square heads are more expensive. After getting a good impact driver, I went out and bought a second one. And I quit using the specialty square drive screws.

IMPACT Drivers are THAT MUCH better than drill drivers. I have had much less screw breakage with the ID too! NO, I don't work for and ID company.[]


----------



## mewell (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />I can't believe the title of this post.[][}][:0]



Gerry - I was waiting for this thread to go south... I would  have expected it to go sooner though. I believe we've all shown great restraint up to this point! []


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 23, 2007)

I've never used a face plate. I've always drilled a 2" hole and put it on my lathe with my 4 jaw barracuda chuck. Works for me. But I'm sure there is limitations with this method.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 23, 2007)

Who's got my back?  I'm ready to hop a south-bound freight.[}]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Who's got my back?  I'm ready to hop a south-bound freight.[}]



Everyone around me offers very poor quality screws I've decided- yes after trying lots out!

Somehow, Angela, I feel left out!![}]


----------



## gerryr (Jul 23, 2007)

We all could have saved you a lot of time, but maybe not any fun.  If you have asked here first, we all could have told you that you can't get good quality screws in Nebraska.[]


----------



## TBone (Jul 23, 2007)

Isn't this the proverbial question?  [}][][}]


----------



## LEAP (Jul 23, 2007)

Try the screws they sell to go with the pocket hole jigs. Square drive steel screws that don't have a tendency to snap and they drill their own hole.  I have not had a screw snap while driving them or while turning.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Remember, Cav: "Many are called, but FEW are chosen!!"[}][}][}]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes, Ed, but apparently the <s>few</s> lots that were chosen did not live up to expectations. [}]


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



ROTFLMAO!!!! Touche, Ed, touche! Sorry, Cav ol' buddy, but that was FUNNY!!!

Ang, the first thing I thought of after reading the post Don has already asnwered. I love the square head screws I get from McFeely's. I've not had a problem with them yet, but as already suggested by some, call them and get what they recommend for your application.


----------



## angboy (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Ed's right, after all I do have to maintain some standards... [:X][:X]


----------



## angboy (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Who's got my back?  I'm ready to hop a south-bound freight.[}]





> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />We all could have saved you a lot of time, but maybe not any fun.  If you have asked here first, we all could have told you that you can't get good quality screws in Nebraska.[]



Good thing I don't live in NE anymore. Where have you guys been? I moved to WV a year ago!!! Had to get out when I realized there weren't quality screws there, and that Gerry was off in Montana!


----------



## gerryr (Jul 24, 2007)

That's your problem, you went the wrong direction![]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jul 24, 2007)

Buy either stainless steel or hardened screws.  HD or Lowes should have them.


----------



## KenV (Jul 28, 2007)

Angela - (ignoring those who live in the sewers) 

I am too cheap to lose good wood to faceplate attachments.  I glue a waste block onto the good wood and then fasten the waste block to a faceplate or use it with a scroll chuck.  The teacher I had advised to use straight threaded, selftapping sheet metal screws that were just smaller than the holes in the face plate.  You want firm attachment with little "slop".  "Teach" also advised that rounding the corners on a saw was good practice, especially as the size of the block increased.  "Teach" said that a small faceplate with solid attachment was more than adequate.  Share a photo when you get it done.


----------

